# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Lamentable .

## Quini

Una vez mas nos encontramos con incongruencias y decisiones tan graves como la de declarar a una especie como el Black Bass dañina para nuestros ecosistemas fluviales y luego se veda durante el periodo de freza . Se obliga a sacrificar todo ejemplar que salga del agua  en toda España , sin embargo en el embalse de San Juan se protege aún a sabiendas del daño que provocan a nuestra fauna autóctona . Esto solo tiene una explicación , se declara la veda con el fin de conseguir ingresos económicos en forma de todo lo relacionado con la pesca de esta especie , embarcaciones y demás negocios relacionados con ellas , sencillamente un completo despropósito . Sacrificar nuestra riqueza medioambiental descaradamente en favor del beneficio de unos pocos , y todas estas especies viven aquí desde hace miles de años , con lo cual NO nos pertenecen , " La tierra no es una herencia de nuestros padres , si no un préstamo de nuestros hijos " ( antiguo proverbio indio ) , tenemos la obligación de preservarla y entregársela cuando menos en las mismas condiciones que nos la encontramos , y creo que este no es el camino .
Yo he pescado por estas zonas desde hace muchos años y creo que estas decisiones solo contribuirán a la progresiva desaparición de especies tan emblemáticas como la boga y el barbo comizo etc. que tantas satisfacciones nos han proporcionado .
Cualquier día protegerán  al percasól y será lo único que podamos pescar aparte de bolsas de plástico , latas y toda la demás porquería que estamos introduciendo .
Un saludo .

----------


## jasg555

^^^^
 Me gusta pescar el black bass, pero estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo.
Así lo he manifestado en otras ocasiones.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Esto solo tiene una explicación...conseguir ingresos económicos en forma de todo lo relacionado con la pesca


Tú mismo lo has dicho  :Wink: .

Esa es la razón, ni más ni menos  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Álvaro - Peskacor

A este tema he de mencionar lo siguiente.

- En primer lugar indicaros que el Black Bass no ha sido declarado con tanta rigurosidad en Andalucía, permitiéndose su devolución al agua. Podéis comprobarlo en el orden de vedas de este año.

- En su lugar se ha vedado el barbo en sus meses de freza cuando este pez se encuentra fuera de zonas de riesgo. Todo lo contrario. Pero por el contrario, te encuentras trasmallos inundados de barbos los cuales servirán de alimento para los cerdos de las fincas próximas al río.

- Pero se sigue permitiendo el uso del plomo como peso para realizar los diferentes estilos de pesca existentes, cuando este material es altamente tóxico.

-Aquí ha aparecido  una especie nueva, el alburno. Nada que salga de mi boca dirá nada bueno a favor de este pez.

- Pero si nos ponemos "tiquismikis" uno de los agentes más dañinos para la fauna son los diferente cebos orgánicos que se utilizan para pesca de ciprínidos, los cuales, al depositarse en el lecho del río o pantano, se convierte en un fuerte abono para las algas, produciendo estas la eutroficación de las aguas y la consecuente desaparecida del oxigeno en las mismas, llevando en algunos casos extremos a la muerte de la fauna piscícola.

Por tanto, ¿qué medidas a tomar serían correctas para la conservación de nuestras aguas cuando el mal ya esta realizado y no posee vuelta atras?

----------


## jasg555

Casi seguro al 95% que el cebado de las aguas en Madrid y Castilla-La Mancha está completamente prohibido si no es para concurso oficial. Y aún así, la cantidad está limitada.

 El alburno lo han extendido los propios pescadores. Es habitual leer en los foros de pesca: "desde que hay alburno en tal sitio los bass y los lucios están más gorditos y de mejor tamaño".
 El efecto llamada es inmediato, una cañita con una miguita y una barra de pan mojada para cebar, coges 40 y te los llevas en una bombona oxigenada a tu sitio favorito. Igual que pasó con la perca sol y la gambusia hace años, que se utilizaban de cebo para lucio y bass después de acabar con las bogas, bermejuelas y colmillejas autóctonas.

 El barbo, además de lo que comentas tiene otro gran problema, la interrupción de su remonte con diques sin escalas, y la colmatación de los frezaderos debido a una tremendamente mala gestión de los embalses, que anulan las crecidas naturales que mantienen la limpieza y la biodiversidad del cauce.

Los peces de río autóctonos tiene muy mal futuro. Pero como no es tan fotogénico un barbo comizo o una boga como un lince que es tan tierno y dan ganas de abrazarlo, no se forman grupos de defensa que luchen por sus problemas, que son los de todos.

 No me imagino el logotipo de ADENA con una boga en lugar de un panda.

----------


## Álvaro - Peskacor

Por lo menos podemos hacer algo nosotros:

- Cuando realicemos el arte de la pesca, realizarlo sin muerte, es decir, sin el arpón del anzuelo.

- Devolver el pez en las mejores condiciones posibles.

- No maltratar ni destruir el medio que nos rodea, es decir, nada de latas, ni de plásticos...nada. Dejarlo como nos lo encontramos o mejor.

Es poco...pero es algo, ¿no?

Observo de lo mentalizada que esta le gente en este foro, esto es digno de mentar. Bravo por vosotros y por todos aquellos cuidan en todas sus posibilidades el legado de nuestros hijo.

Si algún día bajáis por Andalucía con las cañas, no dudéis en avisar.

----------


## santy

> Casi seguro al 95% que el cebado de las aguas en Madrid y Castilla-La Mancha está completamente prohibido si no es para concurso oficial. Y aún así, la cantidad está limitada.
> 
>  El alburno lo han extendido los propios pescadores. Es habitual leer en los foros de pesca: "desde que hay alburno en tal sitio los bass y los lucios están más gorditos y de mejor tamaño".
>  El efecto llamada es inmediato, una cañita con una miguita y una barra de pan mojada para cebar, coges 40 y te los llevas en una bombona oxigenada a tu sitio favorito. Igual que pasó con la perca sol y la gambusia hace años, que se utilizaban de cebo para lucio y bass después de acabar con las bogas, bermejuelas y colmillejas autóctonas.


Hola Jasg, no te equivoques, que al menos en CLM, el cebado de las aguas se prohibió, únicamente con el fin de disminuir las capturas, ya que al cebar, es más fácil pescar mucho (ese era el pensamiento que tenían), no es por el medio ambiente ni nada de eso.
En cuanto al tema del Alburno, desde que apareció, han disminuido todo el resto de especies, incluidos los depredadores, porque ese pez, es una de las tres mayores plagas de los ríos y embalses hoy en día, ya que se comen las puestas y los alevines del resto de especies.

----------


## jasg555

> Hola Jasg, no te equivoques, que al menos en CLM, el cebado de las aguas se prohibió, únicamente con el fin de disminuir las capturas, ya que al cebar, es más fácil pescar mucho (ese era el pensamiento que tenían), no es por el medio ambiente ni nada de eso.
> En cuanto al tema del Alburno, desde que apareció, han disminuido todo el resto de especies, incluidos los depredadores, porque ese pez, es una de las tres mayores plagas de los ríos y embalses hoy en día, ya que se comen las puestas y los alevines del resto de especies.


 Hola Santy, lo del cebado lo dije porque así lo dice la normativa de pesca de CYLM, en la que se habla de cebado con materias contaminantes, aunque seguro que también se piensa en lo que dices como cuando se prohibe el asticot. Mira:

_2. Se encuentra prohibido con carácter general: 
a) El empleo de toda clase de redes. 
b) El cebado de las aguas antes o durante la pesca, con la única excepción de los embalses que no tengan la condición de aguas trucheras y sus canales de derivación, en los que se permite el cebado de las aguas con materias de origen vegetal que no resulten nocivas ni contaminantes. 
c) La utilización de peces, cangrejos o moluscos como cebo vivo, con las excepciones contempladas en el artículo 8 de la presente Orden. 
d) La pesca desde embarcación en aguas trucheras. Los flotadores individuales adaptados al cuerpo y utilizados para la pesca no se considerarán embarcaciones a estos efectos._ 
http://www.viciopesca.net/pages/clamanchaart4.php

 Con lo del Alburno estoy de acuerdo en que no debería de introducirse, es un crimen. Y sólamente por competencia con lo pequeños ciprínidos autóctonos les termina de dar la puntilla.

 Pero los amantes de los carnívoros, que no es mi caso, opinan que el alburno viene a ocupar el nicho de los ciprínidos autóctonos esquilmados como cebo vivo y por los propios lucios, basses, siluros y luciopercas. Y ellos los han estendido desgraciadamente.

Yo creo que es un eeror tremendo, igual que haber introducido esas especies de carnívoros.

Como anécdota, el otro día, mi cuñado estuvo con unos amigos en La Fernandina, en un cortijillo de unos amigos y me comentó que habían pescado unos 200 "boquerones"... Ya sabes, alburnos. Los lucios escaseaban, los peces pequeños también, pues toma alburnos.

 Hay muchos en tu zona entonces? :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

